# What a year



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

This year has flown by and hunting season is upon us. I've had a baby boy, business is booming and I've been doing more of the work I love doing, and we recently lost our baby girl Lucy our English bulldog. I know the last thing doesn't seem to go with the rest, but after a couple days of taking it pretty rough, I have spent the time since then appreciating the good time I had with the little brat. Our coyote population has been on the rise this year, and the song dogs have been going to town for the past few weeks. And to top it all off, I got a message from a customer and friend who just killed a pronghorn at 560yds with a rifle I rebarreled for him.

All in all life is good, and we sometimes forget that. I'm taking time to enjoy the little things and hope everyone else is to, best of luck this year hunting!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A roller coaster of emotions defines this year so far. Congrats again to you and your wife on the birth of your son. He is a cutie.
You know you have my sincerest condolences on the loss of Lucy, they do attach themselves directly to the hearts of their family.

You'll have to tell us a bit more about that awesome shooting (and looking) rifle.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like you've found the secret to success. Sometimes we don't realize that all we have to do is cross the street to the sunny side. That little guy will have the best of mentors.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I had a man allot closer to God than I tell me once, "Dogs are here as our friends to remind how short life is" Even after 20 years I cannot refute those words.

Now as for your family and your business I will repeat my youngest grandsons word's when he really likes what he sees and hears..."Man that's really COOL" another mans word I can't refute.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I think we all forget how good we have it sometimes. Lucy was our little girl, my family always have me a hard time because I've always said the kid will not sleep in our bed. But the dog got to. The little one is growing fast it's crazy to think he's not even four months yet but growing like a weed.

The rifle started off as an older 700 varmint in what I think was a BC stock. It was a 22-250 that he had taking prairie dog hunting a couple of times and admittedly torched the barrel. So he wanted something for long range hunting, he has a Sako 308 he had me do some work on for him. Last year that rifle took 5 amongst the group he went with, the shortest shot at around 300. I really think this was just something he wanted to try it and play with, it's a Shilen stainless match barrel chambered in 6.5 Creedmoor. The shank of the barrel was giving him fits in the stock (it was a sendero contour and the thick part of the shank is much longer) so after a good skim bed it was shooting the way it should be. It's a consistent 1/2" rifle with no action work, but rifle groups aren't near as rewarding as this.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I feel for your loss of Lucy. Something about a bulldog gets into you more than any other animal I have known. Perhaps it ther face?

For whats its worth this is Lucy's cousin...Winston. Although he is more stubborn than a mule, is a total pain in the ass and sleeps 20 hours per day...he's still a good friend. It's highly possible he will become a trapping companion this winter. I just wish he could jump into the suburban and skin them.

Oh yeah he sleeps with us too...and snores louder than a drunk sailor. Just glad his farting days are not every night now!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I lost one of my dogs this last year also. I understand your pain. Nothing sucks more than losing your 4 legged best friend. That's a handsome little savage beast you have there. Congrats!


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

All in all life is good, and we sometimes forget that.

That is the truth!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Honest Abe agreed, Fishoot. He said, "People are about as happy as they make up their minds to be."


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Duck your bully looks like our first one Easton, and you described our Lucy to a T. It took us a week to get used to sleeping without her snoring, I don't know that we ever got used to the farts though man they were bad. I think we are so attached because their like toddlers that never grow up, they all have their own personality, and are stubborn as they come. Easton wouldn't sit in the ground he had to have a chair to sit on and Lucy would always steal or pillows. Easton was supposed to be in our wedding but we lost him about 2 weeks before it wedding, he was such a grouchy old man.

Thanks Jeremey, luckily people say he looks like his mother. Lol

Fishfoot and Glen you guys are spot on, we forget how good things are. It's easy to do, but most of us are very blessed.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> Honest Abe agreed, Fishoot. He said, "People are about as happy as they make up their minds to be."


on that note.... life sucks... but then you die.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Agney...maybe next year Ill get ahold of you and we'll put my old sniper rifle Winchester Model 70 -06 back into a good condition. I lent it to a friend to shoot predator deer. While he had it his two story house burned down. My rifle was in a safe on the first floor. The safe fell to the basement and the house wood smoldered on it for 3 days.

The Navy armorers kept my unertl 8x and put a high end 4x power on it before releasing the rifle to me in 1975. That scope didn't make it through the fire. I took the barrel off and reblued it. But I am concerned now my bolt face may be square.

Mind you this is a post 64 model and I have yet to see why there were complaints about it. Infact Shooting 1,000 meters with it in early 1975 just before deployment, it was good for 5 shot 14 inch groups on calm days and solid 5 inches at 500. Back then we were shooting leftover lake city ammo in 173 FMJ. Now you have to understand this was all done with a lightweight sporter barrel. In fresh water none of us water to go into the rivers and swim with a 8-12lb anchor.

To buy my same rifle without any armorer work off the shelf at the Marine Base in San Diego would cost a whopping $165.00 complete with a real cheap tasco 4X. I know I almost bought one as it was hell finding enough good things the amorores wanted in trade for my actual rifle. Sling and scabbard could be bought in Tijuana for $12.00

Okay enough blabbing....my issue is my old girl needs a good tuning. I just don't have the tools anymore to do it as I am downsizing as none of it will fit in my casket! I just hope hell has all the toys I got rid of.

BTW...when I look at the baby and your picture of Easton with your wife and you, remember you have it all my young man! And from this old guy when things get tough, remember that vow you took on your marriage day. The for better or worse thing...trust me after 4o years of marriage there will be a hell of allot more for worses then for betters...but when the FOR BETTERS come, its all worth it. Most of the time the for betters never hit the magnitude of a child, they are usually just the time you realize you have your irreplaceable best friend in your bed at night.

Larry


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Before marriage...

a man yearns for the woman he loves. After marriage, the "y" becomes silent...


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

kiyote said:


> Before marriage...
> 
> a man yearns for the woman he loves. After marriage, the "y" becomes silent...


I disagree... after the kids come he the "y" gets dropped :help:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol. no, after the kids ,it's sex that gets dropped. then the man yearns to earn ,cause he gots nuthin better ta do and frankly, can no longer stand being home with all the screamin an whining


----------

